# Automatic Goat Feeder?



## jessearl (Aug 30, 2006)

Is there any company that manufacturers an automatic goat feeder?

I'm looking to be able to feed some goats that will be browsing in a pasture outside of my home.

I'm looking to be able to get them a normal amount of feed without me having to make a trip over there every day.

I'm new at this, so I apologize for the basic question.


----------



## Native87 (Jan 21, 2010)

IMO if its there you are still gonna have to go everyday. If food is available the critters will pig out on it. I know mine would stay right at the feeder if I did what you are talking about. LOL Goats are smarter than most people think. Im glad you asked the question. Shoot I have had goats for a long time and I can say I can probably come up with a question everyday. They are some real neat critters.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Unless you had a feeder that measured out a set amount each day, it wouldn't work. If left with feed, goats will hurt themselves, like most livestock. I am not aware of a feeder that measures out a certain amount each day. I'd be leary of leaving that alone for long anyway, even if I could find something. If it broke, you'd be in deep trouble.
What type of goats are these, ages, etc?? If they have plenty of growing green stuff, so they even need feed??


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

http://www.quickfeed.com/products/detail/solar-powered-double-automatic-feeder.aspx


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Wow, they do make them. I'd still be leary of depending on them never to break down.


----------



## maleyfarm (Jun 28, 2010)

I'd check into Cableas or Bass Pro Shops at there automatic deer feeders, they can be set to dump a set amount of feed at certain times of the day.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Any of these could be easily modified to do what you want:

http://www.moultriefeeders.com/catalog.aspx?catid=deerfeeders

Just set it up so it dumps the feed in a trough or pan instead of throwing it on the ground


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

Goats can learn not to be pigs, most of the breeders I know locally have grain out at all times, they say they eat less and grow better. Less medical problems too because they dont gulp it down for lack of demand or fight so much over it.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Young growing goats can be creep-fed. Adult goats cannot be trusted to limit themselves on grain. The adults I have seen left with creep-feeders, either over-eat and get ill, or they have feet problems and acidosis. Both caused by their diet.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

I think free feeding grain REALLY depends upon the individual goats.

Mine are very smart goats...keeping them out of the feed takes EFFORT. I am convinced that if you gave my goats a bobby pin, they'd be able to pick the padlock on the feed room door.

However, in spite of all of the different ways I have attempted to keep them out of the feed, and all of the times they have circumvented my efforts, they have never eaten themselves sick. Not even a mild case of bloat out of any of those times.

So it may just be an individual goat thing. Some will eat themselves sick, and some won't. Perhaps it might also be breed associated, with some breeds more likely to eat themselves sick, and some not so much.

Who knows?


----------



## VegRN (Jun 23, 2010)

When I first got goats I fed according to the directions on the bag of goat sweet feed...not realizing that they were intended for full size goats and not nigerians! Mine always had sweet feed left over and were pretty good about regulating themselves. Now they eat all their sweet feed (I don't give much) but always have a few alfalfa pellets left over.


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

lasergrl said:


> http://www.quickfeed.com/products/detail/solar-powered-double-automatic-feeder.aspx


Wow my barn is just literally feet outside my back door and I wonder if this would be a good thing to have my goats get grain and wolf it down, I like the thought of them getting less throughout the day. I think it would also help with keeping them in good shape. But dang those are expensive. I have seen the hopper type container feed container ( same as in pic) and wonder if I could set a timer to a motor to make it do that.


----------



## Phillip calhoun (Jan 14, 2019)

Douglas feeders is a new company has a feeder that is auger that is quiet holds 350 pounds on a timer and does not slang feed has a spout it poors out that u can direct into anything kinda costly but 350 pounds 8 different feed settings 10 to 30 seconds at a time


----------



## Phillip calhoun (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Phillip calhoun (Jan 14, 2019)

Hope that helps everyone YouTube it


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Old old old thread. 

You need eyes on your goats every day.


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

forget goats, i want one for my fridge so I don't over feed myself.


----------



## collegeboundgal (Jul 17, 2005)

Yes. Old thread, but still a good question. Here is what I found. Thinking of getting one... Next year.
https://advantagefeeders.com.au


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

Have a neighbor that uses a deer feeder for goats at a remote site. Didn't take long for them to learn that the whirring noise was a dinner bell. 

Where he has them they don't need much in the way of feed, but they get cranky if it's not on schedule.

Jeff


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Around here, *I* am the automatic goat feeder; every evening at 4 PM.


----------



## boerboy (Oct 7, 2012)

I have desire to set up something like below 
1) a grain creep feeding at 5+ feet above ground
2) a coarse concrete slope to reach the feeder 
3) only one goat can be at top at feeder at a time 

so that the leaner goats can reach grains but not the too heavy ones 
their hoofs are cared in proportion to their grain consumption 

it is a project i had been procrastinating since 2 years ...


----------

